# Estimate sheet envolope



## lawmart (Mar 24, 2007)

hey guys i have been trying to get these envelope made/designed. heres what they look like.
Take a normal Letter envelope 4 1/4'" wide and 9 1/2" high slice of the front of the envelope at a angle at a 45-30 degree angle still leaving the total height at the back. i would draw this but i do not now how to i hope this is enough of a description.

When i give out my estimates i could put the estimates in side the envelopes/pocket it would act as flyer's as well having all the info logo , phone number, services,comp, insurance etc...about my company. I would like this in a heavier stock than usual and gloss with pictures .

I dont no if you can picture this, or if any of you already do this , or have seen this,if you have info or contacts and you could pass them on it be great.

Lawmart 


play safe


----------

